

Ask HN: Know of any good web-based email alternatives [to gmail]? - zallarak

New gmail hurts my eyes [I know that you may use the old version, but my conception is that they will force everyone to the new one eventually], and google+ circles are creeping their way into my inbox.<p>Gmail is still the best web-based email I know of. Does anyone know of better or alternative options?<p>Factors that are particularly important to me are a clean/functional interface and not having a nasty privacy policy.
======
mhd
Gmail seems to be the only (advanced) email web client out there that comes
closer to mutt/pine than Outlook. Every other Javascripty mail web app
_really_ tries to look like it's a traditional desktop application, including
heavy mouse use.

Having said that, the international United Internet versions do look quite ok
for that segment. mail.com / gmx.com

------
ra
My google apps account is already on new gmail with no option to revert. I
really don't like it.

I've tried fastmail and it doesn't really offer a user experience that
compares to the gmail I used to love.

------
skram
+1 to Fastmail.fm (acquired by Opera a bit ago). Been happy with their
IMAP/SMTP services as well as their web UX which keeps getting better.

------
rkwz
Hotmail has become much improved lately, you might wanna check it out to see
if you like it.

------
Shorel
Opera mail is about to launch.

------
viraptor
zoho apps (including mail) are quite cool.

------
a_a_r_o_n
fastmail.fm

